# cost to pull baby teeth?



## roncan64 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a 9 month-old maltese who has 2 retained canine teeth. They seem to wiggle a tiny bit, but they feel like they will be there for quite a while. Because of his age, I'm looking to have them pulled out by a vet, but I want to know how much did you guys spend on pulling out these baby teeth? I'm beginning to think that this is the top cause of his bad tearing/stains...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, those teeth need to come out. Not only can they cause tear staining, they can abcess in his mouth.

The cost will vary around the country. Most people have any retained baby teeth pulled during the spay or neuter and it's very little extra money then since he's already under anesthesia.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I agree with Marj, you really do need to have the teeth pulled. As for the cost, it does vary from vet to vet, if you are in a big city it always seems to cost more. We are in a rural town and our vets here are very reasonable. It would have been ideal to have had the teeth pulled during neuter, that way he doesn't need to go through another anesthetic, I know when Scooby had his excess baby teeth removed it was after his neuter so he had to go back, but our vet at the time thought they would came out on their own, but they didn't so he had to go back poor little guy.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i think so to.my vet was going to take one of sugas teeth out cost about 90 euros.luckly it came out its self.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My Havanese is 2 and still has a couple of baby teeth. The vet said to wait until his first teeth cleaning, but now his bottom front teeth are crooked. GRRRRR I asked him to do it during the neuter and he was worried that pulling them too soon would damage the adult teeth so he left them in.

Same thing with Izzy bits - she was 7 mo. at spaying and I asked him take out the baby teeth, again he said to wait and see if they came out on their own, that taking them out to soon could damage the adult teeth below. 

I'm not sure what the right answer is, I just know what my vet said. I'd be interested in some other opinions as well. 

I know at my vet anthesia starts at $130.00 - whatever surgery they do after that is aditional although I wouldn't think pulling a tooth would be much.

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli had eight retained decidous teeth removed in early August. The total cost was $130.83. Here's a breakdown of the charges: anesthesia, $33.70; pre-surgery bloodwork, $56.68; extraction, $20.00; pain medicine (Torbutrol), $20.45; excellent, caring Veterinarian, priceless.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Look up a spay and nueter clinic. If the teeth are wiggly, they're probably not that bad. They can usually pull them out for $5 each, and she probably wont have to go under either. The vet will want to put her under, and charge you $50 just to see the doctor.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had Caira's retained teeth removed in Kentucky (I live in california but was visiting Ky) and it was $250. This place was expensive though because they also charged me $200 to do a progesterone test on my girl Caddy. I would definitely call around and compare the prices!


----------



## roncan64 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok well strangely, I looked at Prancer's teeth today and one of them is like REALLY wiggly! The other one became a little more loose also... hmmm I'll update as soon as they start to fall off (which will be very soon)! Thanks everybody!


----------



## roncan64 (Jun 24, 2007)

or should i pull it out myself? because its like so ready to come out, its tempting! :smpullhair:


----------

